# BIG TIME CUSTOMS



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

CLASSIC RESTORATION,INSURANCE REPAIR,PEARLS,FLAKES,CANDIES


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

nice work! 

check your pm's :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

damn bro, you been busy!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2j5nkb7&s=5
I WILL PUT MORE TOMMAROW


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 12 2009, 08:42 PM~13266060
> *http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2j5nkb7&s=5
> I WILL PUT MORE TOMMAROW
> *


Lookin forward to more pics!


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

where those pics at?


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

looks good


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

LOOK AT THE LITTLE GHOSTED IMPALAS


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

KANDY COBALT BLUE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

KANDY MAGENTA


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

NICE ASS WORK BRO! REALLY IMPRESSED.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 19 2009, 08:54 PM~13332248
> *NICE ASS WORK BRO! REALLY IMPRESSED.
> *


why thank you sir, SHIT SO BUSSY IM DOIN 7 DAYS A WEEK!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

1964 impala


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

94 bigbody white gold pearl


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

nova bigtime mix blue pearl


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

72 cutlass







bigbody firewall







65 candy majestic blue


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

crispy,wetblack!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

another crispy wetblack!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

candy apple red


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

WE WILL BEAT ANYONES PRICE ON SIMILAR WORK.
CANDIES!!! PEARLS!!! FADES!!! FLAKES! PATTERNS!!!
WE DO NOT COPY!!!! 
QUARTER PANEL REPLACEMENTS RUST REPAIR,TRUNKS FLOORS.
REAL CANDIES,HOUSE OF KOLOR REPRESENTIVE APPROVED!!!
NO BLOTCHS,STRIPES,OR CLOUDS!!!
CLASSIC RESORATION.
COMPLETE CUSTOMCAR SHOP.
HYDRAULICS,LIFT KITS,BIG RIM FITMENT.
MULTIPLE CANDIED CARS AT ALL TIMES TO VIEW.
DONT HAVE ALL YOUR CASH AT ONCE ,DONT TRIP WE WILL WORK WITH YOU.
WE ARE VERY VERY BUSY, SO GET YOUR NUMBER.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

lookin' good Killa !!

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 22 2009, 04:23 PM~13355237
> *lookin' good Killa !!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DIAMOND, I APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

LOOKS REAL NICE GOOD WORK!! TTT KILLA DO YOU SPRAY ALL OF EM


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 24 2009, 11:17 AM~13374004
> *LOOKS REAL NICE GOOD WORK!!  TTT    KILLA DO YOU SPRAY ALL OF EM
> *


THANKS BROTHA AND YES I DO ALL OUR SPRAYING.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

i seen the nova it looks real good.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 24 2009, 09:22 PM~13380703
> *i seen the nova it looks real good.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

you do pinstriping?
or silver leafing?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 25 2009, 10:57 AM~13385195
> *you do pinstriping?
> or silver leafing?
> *


both


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

well i know its an off question but what you charge to do a silver leaf stripe around the whole car minus the front,,i wanna break up the two tone paint,,its for my regal?
thanks


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 26 2009, 10:18 AM~13396000
> *well i know its an off question but what you charge to do a silver leaf stripe around the whole car minus the front,,i wanna break up the two tone paint,,its for my regal?
> thanks
> *


send me a example of what your looking for


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

BIG TIME REPP'IN THE NW TO THE FULLEST GOOD QUALITY WORK


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 28 2009, 10:56 PM~13420742
> *BIG TIME REPP'IN THE NW TO THE FULLEST GOOD QUALITY WORK
> *


thanks homie. see ya soon brotha.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 28 2009, 09:08 PM~13419496
> *send me a example of what your looking for
> *


orite,,gimme a few,


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 29 2009, 10:17 AM~13422175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THIS CUTTY BUILD,,DOESNT IT HAVE A SUNROOF?
ITS ALL CANDIED THE FUCK OUT 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 29 2009, 10:08 AM~13422468
> *I REMEMBER THIS CUTTY BUILD,,DOESNT IT HAVE A SUNROOF?
> ITS ALL CANDIED THE FUCK OUT
> :thumbsup:
> *


yes it has a roof homie,but was never on a build thread, a few people have snapped film and videod it but it has never hit the street. i have had it about 6 years just chillin on ice,just to pop the cork this year!!!!!candied floors, motor,trans,everything man,the rest is chrome


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 29 2009, 09:17 AM~13422175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whut it do rider? nice pics. whos cars are those?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SHARIN THE LOVE...... HAHAHA.


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 21 2009, 11:38 PM~13350374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Mar 29 2009, 09:07 PM~13427355
> *nice work
> *


thanks homie


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 21 2009, 11:30 PM~13350301
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks like youre gettin your shit down pretty good , every one you do will get better and better , keep up the good work.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 29 2009, 07:19 PM~13425381
> *yes it has a roof homie,but was never on a build thread, a few people have snapped film and videod it but it has never hit the street. i have had it about 6 years just chillin on ice,just to pop the cork this year!!!!!candied floors, motor,trans,everything man,the rest is chrome
> *


i guess i shoulda said that it was on some videos and pics i guess,,,lol ,,i myself dont like putting cars on the builds section either,,,gotta wait till its done and keep in on the hush till the right time comes


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 30 2009, 09:18 AM~13431114
> *looks like youre gettin your shit down pretty good , every one you do will get better and better , keep up the good work.
> *


THANKS HOMIE I APPRECIATE THAT. SEE YA OUT THERE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 30 2009, 12:15 PM~13432719
> *i guess i shoulda said that it was on some videos and pics i guess,,,lol ,,i myself dont like putting cars on the builds section either,,,gotta wait till its done  and keep in on the hush till the right time comes
> *


GOTTA SEE IT IN PERSON TO GET THE ELEVATOR FEELING IN YOUR STOMACH!! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

YOU SPRAY A NICE KANDY BRO
I LIKEY


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 30 2009, 10:14 PM~13438657
> *GOTTA SEE IT IN PERSON TO GET THE ELEVATOR FEELING IN YOUR STOMACH!! :biggrin:
> *


fo sho !!!!


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

pm sent!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 30 2009, 09:34 PM~13438943
> *YOU SPRAY A NICE KANDY BRO
> I LIKEY
> *


THANKS BRO,YOU LIKE KANDY, LOOK AT THIS I SPRAYED THIS MORNING ORIENTAL BLUE KANDY.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

nice work, would have looked better without the white stripe along the side IMHO.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 31 2009, 07:25 PM~13447919
> *nice work, would have looked better without the white stripe along the side IMHO.
> *


CUSTOMERS CHOICE.  DIDNT GET NO PM MAN.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

check now!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 31 2009, 07:24 PM~13447907
> *THANKS BRO,YOU LIKE KANDY, LOOK AT THIS I SPRAYED THIS MORNING ORIENTAL BLUE KANDY.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL NICE BRO, THATS A SWEET COLOR
MINE BB IS GETTING WILD CHERRY OVER SIILVER BASE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 31 2009, 07:52 PM~13448252
> *LOOKING REAL NICE BRO, THATS A SWEET COLOR
> MINE BB IS GETTING WILD CHERRY OVER SIILVER BASE
> *


i did a wild cherry over meteor maroon base, real dark.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 31 2009, 08:03 PM~13448374
> *i did a wild cherry over meteor maroon base, real dark.
> *


OH I BET THAT SHIT CAME OUT DARK
U HAVE ANY PICS????
JUST CURIOUS
I HAVE NEVER SEEN A CAR AROUND HERE WITH THAT COLOR


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 31 2009, 08:14 PM~13448506
> *OH I BET THAT SHIT CAME OUT DARK
> U HAVE ANY PICS????
> JUST CURIOUS
> ...


the 4 door box chevy on here posted already.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 1 2009, 06:28 PM~13458255
> *the 4 door box chevy on here posted already.
> *


thanks brother
ill go back...............


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

welding metal in where it was rusted out








finished and primered ready to block.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

96 painted kandy purple


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

THAT LAC IS LOOKING GOOD, NICE JOB BRO


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

its not mine????


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

DAMN YIOUR SHOP MUST BE BIGGER THAN IT LOOKS KILLA CAUSE YOU GUYS GOT PLENTY OF WORK


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 1 2009, 10:08 PM~13461245
> *its not mine????
> *


YOURS IS BLACK, THATS PURPLE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 1 2009, 10:57 PM~13461672
> *DAMN YIOUR SHOP MUST BE BIGGER THAN IT LOOKS KILLA CAUSE YOU GUYS GOT PLENTY OF WORK
> *


THE SHOP IS GOOD SIZE,PLUS I HAVE A BODY SHOP.WE DO HAVE ALOT OF WORK SEEMS LIKE WE ALWAYS DO.I PAINT ALOT OF BIG RIM CARS.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

damn, that looks like my caprice in the background, could be wrong lol.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 2 2009, 07:47 AM~13463411
> *THE SHOP IS GOOD SIZE,PLUS I HAVE A BODY SHOP.WE DO HAVE ALOT OF WORK SEEMS LIKE WE ALWAYS DO.I PAINT ALOT OF BIG RIM CARS.
> *


crazy i figured it was big as could be with the amount of turn around


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 2 2009, 05:37 PM~13468149
> *crazy i figured it was big as could be with the amount of turn around
> *


it is big homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 31 2009, 07:24 PM~13447907
> *THANKS BRO,YOU LIKE KANDY, LOOK AT THIS I SPRAYED THIS MORNING ORIENTAL BLUE KANDY.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 5 2009, 08:58 PM~13491602
> *:uh:
> *


looks good


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 5 2009, 10:29 PM~13493035
> *looks good
> *


thanks tone,


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

WHEN YOUR READY TO DO IT RIGHT COME SEE US.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 10 2009, 09:00 PM~13542920
> *WHEN YOUR READY TO DO IT RIGHT COME SEE US.
> *


ttt


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 12 2009, 10:19 PM~13558229
> *ttt
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 10 2009, 08:00 PM~13542920
> *WHEN YOUR READY TO DO IT RIGHT COME SEE US.
> *


thats whats up


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

amazing candies.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

IM LUVING THAT GREEN !!! 

71?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 17 2009, 11:17 PM~13612281
> *IM LUVING THAT GREEN !!!
> 
> 71?
> *


73 bro and it a gold/green pearl.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

That green is pretty sick looking!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 22 2009, 08:28 PM~13661464
> *That green is pretty sick looking!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE TOO BAD WE DIDNT GET TO SPRAY YOU A CANDY!! MAYBE YHATS NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 27 2009, 08:07 PM~13708389
> *THANKS HOMIE TOO BAD WE DIDNT GET TO SPRAY YOU A CANDY!! MAYBE YHATS NEXT :biggrin:
> *


ya maybe next time that green/gold would look good on his big body. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 22 2009, 08:28 PM~13661464
> *That green is pretty sick looking!!!
> *


thanks.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

UP FRONT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 17 2009, 11:17 PM~13612281
> *IM LUVING THAT GREEN !!!
> 
> 71?
> *


THAT GREEN IS OFF THE HOOK

NIIICE COLOR


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 28 2009, 09:35 AM~13715476
> *ya maybe next time that green/gold would look good on his big body. :biggrin:
> *


I love that green but Im keeping the black/black look. Was actually thinking about doing a POW/MIA mural on the trunk.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 18 2009, 12:22 AM~13917283
> *I love that green but Im keeping the black/black look.  Was actually thinking about doing a POW/MIA mural on the trunk.
> *


oh i thought you had tan interior...............


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

really good stuff


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 27 2009, 07:07 PM~13708389
> *THANKS HOMIE TOO BAD WE DIDNT GET TO SPRAY YOU A CANDY!! MAYBE YHATS NEXT :biggrin:
> *


will it take another year?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

kandy red,ghost flames.harley.















kandy magenta.sports bike.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

74 impala roof kandy blue marble.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

63 impala roof marble.black,silver


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

74 in the sun







kandy orange 63 drop


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

*TTMFT*


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Nov 17 2009, 07:43 PM~15695645
> *TTMFT
> *


x2


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/haze1995/PICT0188.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/haze1995/PICT0189.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/haze1995/PICT0190.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/haze1995/PICT0192.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/haze1995/PICT0194.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/haze1995/PICT0195.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/haze1995/PICT0196.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/haze1995/PICT0197.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/haze1995/PICT0199.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/haze1995/PICT0198.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/haze1995/PICT0200.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/haze1995/PICT0201.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/haze1995/PICT0202.jpg


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## tony65509 (Nov 10, 2009)

:420:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Not even all the parts I paid for were given to capone cad when he came to pick them up. Not even all the stuff the car there with was given back.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 10 2010, 06:55 PM~16853949
> *Not even all the parts I paid for were given to capone cad when he came to pick them up.  Not even all the stuff the car there with was given back.
> *


yes it was.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

good work keep doing what you do.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

YOU SEE THAT GREEN DONT YOU :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 1 2010, 10:06 PM~17362386
> *YOU SEE THAT GREEN DONT YOU :0
> *


yes.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

that just works... whats the flake? poly flake, ice pearl, shredded awesomeness?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 2 2010, 12:45 AM~17363688
> *that just works... whats the flake? poly flake, ice pearl, shredded awesomeness?
> 
> 
> ...


its the flake it called "shifty orange"


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)




----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@May 3 2010, 05:27 PM~17377694
> *I'm sorry Haze if Im oversteppin my boundaries here. And BigKilla I'm not trying to get into a back and forth pissin match here I just got to get in here I'm not trying to bash anyone here. But this is what I see if the remark says all parts were in in the car when it was given back. (or as you say yes it was) So what is being said the parts were taken from his car when it was picked up? So that would say out of maybe 4 of us touched the car since it left is a theif?
> 
> Now this is the end of the very 1st quote that I put in a topic:
> ...


you tell me. since you know the whole scoop. mind your own business there too by the way .you can get my number if you wanna say something to me.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 3 2010, 08:31 PM~17379422
> *you tell me. since you know the whole scoop. mind your own business there too by the way .you can get my number if you wanna say something to me.
> *


your right buddy.  i was just pointing out what you said thats your word and its worth? but im done i will go mind my business and get this car done.
ill even respect your topic and pull my post. do your thang :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@May 3 2010, 07:45 PM~17379667
> *your right buddy.   i was just pointing out what you said thats your word and its worth? but im done i will go mind my business and get this car done.
> ill even respect your topic and pull my post. do your thang :thumbsup:
> *


I BEEN DOING THIS A LONG TIME.THAT WAS THE FIRST LESSON IN MY CAREER THAT YOU CANT PLEASE EVERYONE. PERIOD. 
DO WHAT YOU DO WHICH LOOKS LIKE HATE AND TRY TO KEEP PEOPLE DOWN, BUT THATS YOU.
AND SINCE YOU BRUOGHT IT UP THAT CAR NEEDED 6 HOURS MAX OF WORK AND YOU GUYS HAD TO HAVE IT BEFORE WE COMPLETED IT!!!AND WHY TO GO PARK IT SOMEWHERE AND LET IT SET??? HIS CAR WOULD HAVE BEEN IN HIS GARAGE BY NOW. CASE CLOSED. :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

If you up in Seattle I'd like to catch up wit you and see what you think and what kinda price I'm lookin at, at sprayin my Lac.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@May 7 2010, 03:12 PM~17421679
> *If you up in Seattle I'd like to catch up wit you and see what you think and what kinda price I'm lookin at, at sprayin my Lac.
> *


ill be up there before the end of may. we got transport.


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@May 7 2010, 04:12 PM~17421679
> *If you up in Seattle I'd like to catch up wit you and see what you think and what kinda price I'm lookin at, at sprayin my Lac.
> *


You must have another car to run for the next 2 years. :happysad:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@May 11 2010, 08:28 PM~17460369
> *i must suck dick and take it in the ass :happysad:
> *


wow what kinda faggott are you :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 12 2010, 12:46 AM~17462670
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 what??


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 12 2010, 08:13 AM~17463820
> *wow what kinda faggott are you :uh:  :uh:
> *


Oookay would you think the kinda name you made for yourself wont catch some kinda flack? Its a wonder anyone on here would still inquire about some work after seeing how homeboys car came out or didnt.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@May 12 2010, 10:49 PM~17473754
> *Oookay would you think the kinda name you made for yourself wont catch some kinda flack? Its a wonder anyone on here would still inquire about some work after seeing how homeboys car came out or didnt.
> *


we do good work every day we just stop all the bitches at the door so we dont got to go there.
AND KEEP ON BUMPING THIS SHIT ****** ITS FUNNY TO ME.
AND FOR YOUR INFO I DIDNT GIVE MYSELF THAT NAME SUCKA ITS NOT A SCREEN NAME I EARNED THAT NAME.COME SEE ME SUCKA. :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 1 2010, 08:14 PM~17362042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SATISFIED CUSTOMERS ALL DAY LONG


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

good looking on those a-arms for my cutty.(ray)


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 24 2010, 05:17 PM~17590362
> *good looking on those a-arms for my cutty.(ray)
> *


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

You gonna be in the 206 this weekend for any of the events? If so look me up. Can't miss my ride..


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for the tow bizz sunday.+pizza :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 17 2010, 11:13 PM~17821540
> *thanks for the tow bizz sunday.+pizza  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


you know how we do it t. i been at this too long


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

anything new to show thats come out the shop?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2011, 04:37 PM~19705396
> *anything new to show thats come out the shop?
> *











we got alot more.
we just got a new location and will post up new pics as soon as were situated.
still doin all the candies,pearls,and flakes.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Feb 26 2011, 04:30 PM~19967976
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 28 2009, 07:30 PM~15212061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Orange! Nice Work in Here! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 27 2011, 11:39 AM~19972322
> *Love that Orange! Nice Work in Here! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


oh yes. thanks


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 27 2011, 08:49 AM~19971421
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: BIG I LOOKS LIKE THERE GOING TO BE HURTING SOME FEELINGS IN THE NORTHWEST


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Feb 27 2011, 09:34 PM~19976347
> *:wave: BIG I LOOKS LIKE THERE GOING TO BE HURTING SOME FEELINGS IN THE NORTHWEST
> *


man, were working hard homie. some old faces and some new.
everything we have right now is very very top quality.we will see what happens. hope to see ya soon homie.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

What's the price range like for a black base coat clear coat. Just the body of a 63, top's already patterned out.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Mar 1 2011, 12:06 AM~19986297
> *What's the price range like for a black base coat clear coat. Just the body of a 63, top's already patterned out.
> *


really depends on body work needed and how much blocking to make it straight.3500-5000 jambed and buffed.wetblack mirror shine.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 1 2011, 08:06 AM~19987930
> *really depends on body work needed and how much blocking to make it straight.3500-5000 jambed and buffed.wetblack mirror shine.
> *


good price :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Gonna be tearing up the hop pits and the shows this year, all them rides looking good, hope you guys arent too hard on us rookies in the hop pit


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 24 2011, 09:18 PM~19955528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the green machine from years ago?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 6 2011, 04:35 AM~20026286
> *Is that the green machine from years ago?
> *


no its not bro. we still have it and it will see action again real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 6 2011, 09:28 PM~20032089
> *no its not bro. we still have it and it will see action again real soon. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

portlands only one stop shop.
candies pearls flakes patterns.
frame wraps,a arms,axles,trailing arms
frame offs and frame on
all parts on deck!! rims,adapters,knockoffs,hammers,cylinders,coils,motors,gears,switchs,powerballs anything you need and we still putten em on the bumper.
all our welding,frames ,a arms etc are all guaranteed.

LOCATED IN PORTLAND OR NE 112TH AND SANDY BLVD.
ONE STOP LOWRIDER SHOP!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

real UK candied engine, small block 400 built.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

gettin it in :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 8 2011, 10:43 PM~20047133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> CLASSIC RESTORATION,INSURANCE REPAIR,PEARLS,FLAKES,CANDIES


PICS


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGKILLA503 said:


>


PICS


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGKILLA503 said:


>


BEND OVER


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGKILLA503 said:


>


MAN


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGKILLA503 said:


>


get your shit done right


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGKILLA503 said:


>


come n get it


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGKILLA503 said:


>


 come n get it


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

westup fam thats some tIght work coming out your shop!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> westup fam thats some tIght work coming out your shop!!


thanks homie


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> thanks homie


 Caleb, where is your shop located at? I'm getting ready to go to Washington to visit some friends next month and want to pay you a visit.Nacho


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

Nacho Individuals LA said:


> Caleb, where is your shop located at? I'm getting ready to go to Washington to visit some friends next month and want to pay you a visit.Nacho


MY# AINT CHANGED HIT ME UP


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Ok I'll be calling you tomorrow Saturday for the new address.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I texted you, hit me up please


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Caleb I've texted your number and you haven't replied to my questions? I also called you and nothing? Are you still in this address? I need your shop address asap. 

Thanks for your help. 

311 E Reserve St
Vancouver‎ Washington
United States


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

Nacho Individuals LA said:


> Caleb I've texted your number and you haven't replied to my questions? I also called you and nothing? Are you still in this address? I need your shop address asap.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> ...


located in beutiful portland or.


----------

